
Astronomers predict bombardment from asteroids and comets in planetary system - headalgorithm
https://phys.org/news/2020-05-astronomers-bombardment-asteroids-comets-planetary.html
======
headalgorithm
Link to paper:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/2005.13562](https://arxiv.org/abs/2005.13562)

